# Help with Smart Multimedia Player Model Q7 Rockchip RK3188



## chris9119 (Aug 31, 2017)

I’m new to this sorry if I post this I on the wrong place:
Hello fellow geeks. I’m going straight to the point I have an Android Smart Multimedia Player Model Q7, I believe it is a RK3188 not sure though. I rooted this android box with kingroot (successfully) and root uninstalled some system apps that I found irrelevant. Unfortunately, I think I have uninstalled some severe apps that this device requires to run. Well anyways now that I power it on all I get is a continues android LOGO that never advances to anything. It just stays there with the words ANDROID glowing. I tried to use the recovery options (button) on the bottom of the android box. But when I do all I get is a dead android laying on his back with a red warning triangle appearing on top of the laying android (no other information appears on the screen other than a dead android with a red triangle). No, I did not install a custom recovery like cwm or others. May one of you android intellectuals please link me or give me a step by step on how to fix this ****. In delay, I apologize for the improper grammar. Final note I have a funny feeling that I might have to install or push some sort of firmware / firmware update in order to fix this, my guess. Thank you all in advance. 😊


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think you should look up XDA developers forum it has a huge amount of tips and firmware.


----------

